# Steel Head Fishing On the Fly



## zippo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok I'm am completely new to the whole idea of Steel Head Fishing. I have never even considered it. That is untill this weekend. I was statrting to get that Itch that can only be scratchedby going some where new and trying for some different fish. So I loaded up the truck, made a stop in Columbus for some information and new flies (Up to this point I have never actually Fly Fished in Ohio, only in places like Kentucky, Tennessee, Vermont and West Virgina) And I only ever used Size 10 and smaller Drys and Nymphs, with the largest tippet being 4x. (I only Have a 5w 9ft rod) So I picked up some streamers and some Really Flashy nymphs and eggs. So after I went to Columbus and wound my way north I ended up at the Chagrin River, and with it being too late to try to fish i decided to sack out and get a fresh start in the morning. 

After some much needed sleep, I found a parking lot near the Lake that was nice and open and with it being 0630 no one was around to watch me, Since I had never thrown a streamer before I wanted to get some practice in before I hit the water. Thats when I had a very rude awaking, Since I have never thrown any thing with a decent amount of weight on it I was startled when I felt the fly in the back cast, and proceeded to nail my seld if the back of the head with said fly, But after a few failed attempts I got used to having the heavy fly on, I was able to constantly get it out about 30 yards or so. 

Then I headed to the river, and well I actually never caught a thing, I never even got a nibble. But no one else was ether so I figure I wasn't doing to bad. 

But the whole reason why Im even posting here, Is im looking for information on steel head fishing, like what to use, When is the best time to go, where will they be holding, and should I stay and camp in one spot or move around and try to find them? Any advice would be awesome. 

Thank You
Zippo


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Local angler Ken Harper has a good book. So does a guy by the name of Kusherets. You can find the latter in the library but I'm not sure about the former. 

Nothing beats stream time but these two books are worth studying. 

Also, feel free to browse the posts on this website. I think there is a newbie section or something. Best of luck.


----------



## zippo (Apr 11, 2011)

RiverDoc said:


> Local angler Ken Harper has a good book. So does a guy by the name of Kusherets. You can find the latter in the library but I'm not sure about the former.
> 
> Nothing beats stream time but these two books are worth studying.
> 
> Also, feel free to browse the posts on this website. I think there is a newbie section or something. Best of luck.


I will deffently check them out, No need for a Library, Because what good is a fishing book if you can go back and reference something at a moments notice?

And Would you happen to know the names of said books? Google turned up Nil on both autors


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

zippo said:


> But the whole reason why Im even posting here, Is im looking for information on steel head fishing, like what to use, When is the best time to go, where will they be holding, and should I stay and camp in one spot or move around and try to find them? Any advice would be awesome.
> 
> Thank You
> Zippo


what kind of day was it? sunny days the fish will hug the bottom and barely move. the ideal day is overcast.

what you use depends on you. I use olive wooly buggers 99.9% of the time. I dead drift them like nymphs. others use egg patterns, nymphs etc...

they hold where any other trout will be holding. hiding from the faster water behind rocks. in deeper pools...

move around, until later in the season, these fish move upstream in packs, it involves rain and when its best for the fish to move. you will sometimes find fish in different areas on the river. later in the season, the fish can be located throughout the river system.

next time you come up, note it here. someone may be willing to meet you somewhere.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

zippo said:


> I will deffently check them out, No need for a Library, Because what good is a fishing book if you can go back and reference something at a moments notice?
> 
> And Would you happen to know the names of said books? Google turned up Nil on both autors


I just got off the phone with Ken a good friend of mine and to his knowledge he has not written any books! I'm just trying to help out here.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Steelhead 007, Thanks for the correction. My wife told me that was the first mistake I have made this year. Here I was thinking of John Nagy but translated it as Ken Harper-talking about him the other day-but not in vain.

Oh, well, back to back walleye and steelheading trips does strange things...

Here's the reference, John Nagy, Pittsburgh.

Nagy, John, 1957-
Steelhead guide : fly fishing techniques and strategies for Lake Erie steelhead / by John Nagy ; ill
Pittsburgh, Pa. : Great Lakes Pub., c2008.
Call No. 799.1757 N139s4


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

zippo said:


> I will deffently check them out, No need for a Library, Because what good is a fishing book if you can go back and reference something at a moments notice?
> 
> And Would you happen to know the names of said books? Google turned up Nil on both autors


Zippo: I wasn't sure kind of information you were looking for? I assumed you wanted to know things that a guide might show you. Although books are not substitutes for guides, they can quicken the learning curve. 

See my mistake correction on John Nagy: 

Nagy, John, 1957-
Steelhead guide : fly fishing techniques and strategies for Lake Erie steelhead / by John Nagy ; ill
Pittsburgh, Pa. : Great Lakes Pub., c2008.
Call No. 799.1757 N139s4 . Here is the other very good book for starters.

Kusherets, Timothy.
Title Steelhead & salmon drift-fishing secrets / Timothy Kusherets.
Pub Info Portland, Ore. : Frank Amato, c2003.
Call # 799.1757 K968s
Description 96 p. : col. ill. ; 23 cm.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

RiverDoc said:


> Steelhead 007, Thanks for the correction. My wife told me that was the first mistake I have made this year. Here I was thinking of John Nagy but translated it as Ken Harper-talking about him the other day-but not in vain.
> 
> Oh, well, back to back walleye and steelheading trips does strange things...
> 
> ...


I called him and said hey did you write a book lol he said no we laughed. All is good I thought maybe I was missing something. We are all good gents but thanks for your clarification. That would be like I our wives telling us that the Chagrin is fishable lol. Take care gents be well good Luck and pray for rIn and cold nights.


----------



## zippo (Apr 11, 2011)

Well thank you for the clarification. I would have gone mad trying to find that book. And well I am looking for any information. It all gets wrote down into a note book. Just because I can't keep it all straight in my head no more. 

And well when I went it was a bright sunny day and I knew I was screwed then because I figured they may be lake going trout but dammit there still trout and should behave like trout. 

Im more looking for the when where and how aspects of it all. Thank you for the information 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> I called him and said hey did you write a book lol he said no we laughed. All is good I thought maybe I was missing something. We are all good gents but thanks for your clarification. That would be like I our wives telling us that the Chagrin is fishable lol. Take care gents be well good Luck and pray for rIn and cold nights.


Thanks, Steelhead007. I'm glad someone is reading my posts! I'll stay off the Chagrin.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

zippo said:


> Well thank you for the clarification. I would have gone mad trying to find that book. And well I am looking for any information. It all gets wrote down into a note book. Just because I can't keep it all straight in my head no more.
> 
> And well when I went it was a bright sunny day and I knew I was screwed then because I figured they may be lake going trout but dammit there still trout and should behave like trout.
> 
> ...


Zippo: I still take detailed notes too and use these all the time. If you are just starting off, I would try the book by Kusherets. Best of luck.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Some great information already. I would just like to add a little. I like to drift egg patterns with a nymph or stone fly dropper under and indicator myself. If that's not producing I'll switch up to swinging to an olive and white clouser and various color buggers, olive, white, brown and black unless water temps are below 50 or so. For the winter I'll target the deep pools and go without the indicator on the egg patterns and nymphs. Sunrise is the best time to be on the river and sunset is a close 2nd but I've had success in the sun too. Like others have mentioned they seem to be a bit more spooky during high sun.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nothing beats a good guide to show you the ropes. I have two guides I use often, one in Ohio and one in NY that has taught me more than I could have ever read or figured out on my own.
It shortens the learning cure for sure.


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

John Nagy's book is excellent. If you are going to buy it make sure you get the new 4th edition: http://www.johnnagysteelheadguide.com/2009/03/john-nagys-new-steelhead-guide.html.

John has put a LOT of updates into the 4th edition.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Like others have said, during the Fall, the fish are not in every hole. I think of it more like hunting. You want big baitfish patterns or wolly buggers work too. Try to cover as much water as possible, paying attention to keeping your fly just off the bottom. I call this method "stick and move." When you find an area that looks promising, cover most of it then move to another area. You may fish all day for no fish, then find a spot and land 3 or 4. Or you may start out hot with few, then no more the rest of the day. You get the picture. 

I use a 7 or 8 weight outfit, it keeps the flies above my head. You can also use a sinktip for more control. Keep trying, that is what makes it fun.
Rickerd


----------



## Jimijaz (Oct 15, 2007)

Zippo,
That 5 wt will probably work for steelhead but you'll kill yourself and probably the fish trying to land it. Think a 6/7/8 wt and learn how to 'open' up your cast. I think it's referred to as a 'Belgian' cast. As opposed to really tight loops you'd use for tiny dries, picture a big figure 8 that never touches itself. Mostly, you're fishing up close but sometimes you need too let er' rip and double haul the entire line. I can't say enough about practice casting. Get to some moving water and practice roll casting a rig that includes two eggs, about 3-5 split shot and a strike indicator (i.e. bobber). That usually requires upwards of a 8wt rod to accomplish. Get ready to do a lot of walking too. Most of my steelhead wades have included anywhere from a mile to 5 mile walks, one way. Doesn't sound hard but do it over rolling, grapefruit sized rocks and some very fast water. Advil is your friend.

Nagy's book is great, but the documentation of his slides in my edition (3rd?) is all messed up. 
-Good luck,
-Jim


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Celebrex works as staying at a hotel with a whrilpool or a hot tub. I think the whrilpool or hot tub helps more than anything.


----------

